# [By Demand] February 2010



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2009)

The Jan DVDs are done, preview up in a while, keep the requests coming in. Thought of giving the Ubuntu DVD, but it had no significant advantage over the CD. If there is something wrong about the mix of content that we give, discuss it here as well. More/Less of videos/lectures/music/software/games/trailers... let us know.

You can also comment about the content mix in the magazine, and what you would like to see more of. There is a thread for FT requests, but we take em here too. 

For those non-members viewing, you can drop in a mail at DVDcontent@thinkdigit.com


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this only for DVD? Can I post a request related to magazine content? If yes, please try to cover Computers/softwares in medical profession.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, you can demand content for the Magazine as well. Making my original post reflect that.


----------



## layzee (Dec 17, 2009)

Adobe Fireworks CS4


----------



## DigitCritic (Dec 18, 2009)

Can we have an article which demystifies and explains the graphic cards ? I mean it is really confusing with so many series and numbers of graphic cards from nvidia or ati . Moreover when you actually go out there and buy how do you compare products... and more importantly how does it solve our purpose.
In some article I read that installing 2 graphics card of a particular model gives more power than a high end graphics card and also costs less. I mean solutions and tips like this are more or less missing.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2009)

^great name, hang around. We do compare, Agent 001 has given a lowdown on graphic cards many times, and the components in them as well. What you are referring to is called an SLI configuration, and it is not always optimum. Usually used for getting more out of two high performing graphic cards. We will consider revisiting this topic though.


----------



## DigitCritic (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment, and I would really appreciate if similar things can be covered in coming issues.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Dec 19, 2009)

Iam a gr8 fan of Digit from lst 2 yrs,and wnted  software to surf net anonymously and speeding system software,,,,,,,please try to add it in Jan 2010 edition only otherwise Feb...


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Dec 21, 2009)

*Fast Track On Java*

*Can you please provide FAST TRACK ON JAVA please????*


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Fast Track On Java*



livebyfaith.anu said:


> *Can you please provide FAST TRACK ON JAVA please????*



or some other programming languages . certainly if they can provide aomething about visual studio to back the vs 2010 beta dvd. it would b great.


----------



## Symbianlover (Dec 22, 2009)

We want windows 7 as fast track.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 22, 2009)

STABLE REALEASE OF DIGIT ARCHIVE.

The new alpha DIGIT ARCHIVE is just a sh*t.


----------



## layzee (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ True
Ends up giving some strange errors
+1 for FastTrack to Windows 7


----------



## harshit099 (Dec 27, 2009)

i want ashampoo antivirus 1 year licenced in your dvd. because any paid antivirus is better than the free availables. also make a fasttrack to ubuntu.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2009)

.net Framework 3.5 SP1

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------

Free Full Games And FTP MMORPGs.....

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

Free Full Games And FTP MMORPGs.....

And BTW *"Essentials"*  need to be updated......


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Dec 30, 2009)

Is this possible for you guys to put autodesk maya unlimited 2010,autodesk smoke,adobe elements for photoshop/premier/after effects  and last one backtrack 4 final release in the next issue of digit .


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2009)

Adobe fireworks CS4 and Captivate CS4

VMWare Workstation for both Windows and linux

Windows Automated Installation Kit - WAIK ( Demanding it for 1.5 years now )

Windows Vista x86 and x64 Recovery CD Image


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 for Adobe


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2010)

DirectX 11 Benchmark Tool 

*Unigine Heaven*

*www.unigine.com/download/

Will add more .....

BTW, Wish all of you a Happy, Healthy & Prosperous New Year 2010


----------



## layzee (Jan 1, 2010)

+1 for WAIK


----------



## DigitCritic (Jan 2, 2010)

VMWARE Server 2.0 ( as it is free ) or VMWARE Workstation for both Windows & Linux ( If possible versions which can also be installed on 64 bit because to run multiple Virtual Machines the system needs more ram supported only by 64 bit OSes ).

+1 for WAIK,
and IDEs for programming.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 4, 2010)

open suse studio dvd bootable . ultimate customised dvd with all the apps. please


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 5, 2010)

well i would request for Sabayon Linux 5.1,acronis true image 2010

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------




phuchungbhutia said:


> open suse studio dvd bootable . ultimate customised dvd with all the apps. please


i second that


----------



## Priyabratta (Jan 5, 2010)

can u pls post some linkin park's videos or songs in february edition 2010

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

download a 3D browser from the given link
*download20.mediafire.com/b12xm45mrezg/qnzn4m4wnu7/Space_Time_3D_redchilliesdownloads.rar


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 5, 2010)

Priyabratta said:


> can u pls post some linkin park's videos or songs in february edition 2010



LOL Rofl Imao


----------



## Anorion (Jan 6, 2010)

^It is Ok. I enjoy such posts.


----------



## Symbianlover (Jan 6, 2010)

Also want,
fast track to windows 7


----------



## Symbianlover (Jan 6, 2010)

Fast track to windows xp

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Also want,
fast track to windows 7

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

Also want,
fast track to windows 7


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2010)

Dark Void Demo.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

^^no demo for pc afaik.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 9, 2010)

how about a fast track on webdeveloping...free hosting,domains  and all that stuff in1 ..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2010)

+1 for clmlbx
Fast Track to Web Development with
Video Tutorials by Digit Team.
like how to Host Website from your own PC ? would be great
installing web related stuff like wordpress drupal joomal etc.

i am so confused what to demand first lol
& really desperate for both  FT
3D Max vs. Web Development


----------



## keerthi teja (Jan 11, 2010)

Laptops review..
Include dell studio xps 16 i7 processor...
Review 50k to 70k budget laptops...
Because i wanna buy a laptop...


----------



## Revolution (Jan 11, 2010)

LCDs,PSUs and GPUs review..........


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 12, 2010)

Pls put latest ATI and GeForce Drivers on DVD every month. Also other most common drivers like for Realtek High def audio, etc would be highly appreciated .


----------



## shrihara (Jan 15, 2010)

Review of 
Intel H55 motherboards
Intel i3 and new i5 processors
Samsung corby pro and omnia pro


----------



## Julian (Jan 16, 2010)

Adobe CS4 Master Collection


----------



## monkey (Jan 18, 2010)

Need Windows XP Mode/Windows Virtual PC for Windows 7.


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Jan 18, 2010)

*Please can give 
1.Reviews n comparisons on Notebooks having Core i-7,i-5,i-3 processors...
2.Review on Notebook Graphics Cards is appreciated..
3.Review on Notebook Motherboards.....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intel C2D 2.4 GHz
2GB RAM,160GB HDD
*

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




shrihara said:


> Review of
> Intel H55 motherboards
> Intel i3 and new i5 processors
> Samsung corby pro and omnia pro


*+1 for Intel i3 n i5...*

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




clmlbx said:


> how about a fast track on webdeveloping...free hosting,domains  and all that stuff in1 ...........................


*cool.....that will provide great informations about web stuff..
*


----------

